
YateBTS Introduces Its Cost-Effective Evolved Packet Core Product - alingml
https://yatebts.com/solutions_and_technology/evolved-packet-core-epc-lte-core-network-yatebts/
======
alingml
YateBTS is a technology solutions provider that develops RAN and LTE Core
Network equipment to meet the diverse needs of its customers. In line with the
company's goal of providing the best possible services to its customers,
YateBTS introduced the innovative EPC technology and recently published an
article to explain the technology and its wide range of features and benefits.
Evolved Packet Core (EPC) has become increasingly popular since its emergence
with early adopters witnessing remarkable improvement in their quality level
of service delivery. The functionality, durability, and ease of use of EPC
have helped it to gain worldwide acceptance. Unfortunately, millions of
businesses, including tech websites, are yet to harness the benefits of
Evolved Packet Core (EPC) and this is where is YateBTS is looking to change
the narrative, especially with the recently published article. Titled "Evolved
Packet Core (EPC)," the article aims to throw more light into what EPC is all
about, along with its components, and the solution equipment provided by
YateBTS as a company. The article talks about EPC's representation of the LTE
core network and the functions performed by the technology. Some of such
functions include authenticating subscribers, aiding mobility management, and
determining the subscribers' access to the network. The article also details
the network architecture and the nodes that form the foundation for the
architecture. PGW (PDN Gateway), HSS (Home Subscriber Server), PCEF (Policy
and Charging Enforcement Function), and SGW (Serving Gateway) are some of the
nodes mentioned. Other topics covered in the article include Core Network
Background - the evolution of Circuit-switching to Packet-Switching and the
relevance of Quality of Service (QoS) to operators and users. The article also
details the Evolved Packet Core products offered by the company, including
YateHSS/HLR as a solution for HSS/HLR and YateUCN (Unified Core Network).

------
lavinia123
This is interesting!

